# Delrin bushings -- more vibration?



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I've been lazy about installing my UUC SSK -- the dang thing's been sitting on the shelf in the garage now for 4 weeks. I'll be getting to it next week while I'm off for 5 glorious days of rest :thumbup: 

That said, I ordered the full treatment -- cartridge bearings, and delrin bushings. My understanding was that the delrin bushings would make the whole shift mechanism tighter, so there wouldn't be nearly as much rubbery slop in the shifts as there are with the stock shifter/bushing.

Now, I'm a bit fearful that the price I'll pay is that more vibration and noise will be transmitted through the shift lever due to the harder delrin bushings, which I wouldn't be too pleased with. Can anyone comment who has installed the bushings on their UUC SS?

Thanks!

Dave


----------

